# You have the "Pulse and Heart Rate of an athlete!"



## gb155 (3 May 2011)

Well, the blinding, debilitating headaches got too much for me yesterday and I went to see an out of hours Doc, she confirmed I have a viral infection, gave me some drugs and pack me on my way, but when we was doing all the std checks, she did my Blood pressure etc and said are you Athletic ? because You have the "Pulse and Heart Rate of an athlete!"

Cant tell you how much that cheered me up, still feel RUBBISH today tho LOL


----------



## fimm (3 May 2011)

You'll be obsessing about how low you can get your resting heart rate next  . Hope the infection sorts itself out - and DON'T TRAIN untill you feel better.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2011)

fimm said:


> Hope the infection sorts itself out - and DON'T TRAIN untill you feel better.


A very good point. Knowing Gaz's determination and how frustrated he would be having to cut right back on the cycling, I'd almost bet on him _not_ doing that!

I'd go further. Gaz - don't train until you feel better, and then wait another 3 or 4 days to really let your body recover. Check your resting heart rate and wait for it to drop to it's normal level - it will _probably_ be elevated while you are ill.

I know from very scary personal experience what getting back on the bike too soon can do to a poorly body - I did that once and ended up blacking out for 20 minutes at the side of the road! That taught me to listen to my body and respect it. Rest when Ill, and then rest to recover!

*PS* _Gaz - you mentioned elsewhere that you have been going crazy knocking back too many (non-alcoholic) drinks. I linked to a Wikipedia article about Water Intoxication. Did you read it? One of the symptoms of WI is headaches. They come before the painful death bit, so I'd take the possibility of that seriously and keep the fluid intake under control in future!_


----------



## Browser (3 May 2011)

You have the "pulse and heart rate of an athlete"

Shame it's a crown green bowls world champion


----------



## gb155 (3 May 2011)

fimm said:


> *You'll be obsessing about how low you can get your resting heart rate nex*t  . Hope the infection sorts itself out - and DON'T TRAIN untill you feel better.



Your about 3 months too late with that prediction :-)


----------



## gb155 (3 May 2011)

ColinJ said:


> A very good point. Knowing Gaz's determination and how frustrated he would be having to cut right back on the cycling, I'd almost bet on him _not_ doing that!
> 
> I'd go further. Gaz - don't train until you feel better, and then wait another 3 or 4 days to really let your body recover. Check your resting heart rate and wait for it to drop to it's normal level - it will _probably_ be elevated while you are ill.
> 
> ...



As always Colin SOUND Advice, and as always I will read, digest and then go and over train again :-)

I have not cycled since last Tuesday, This time is different, I think understanding food and my disorder better has lead me to lose a few pounds while being off the bike, this gives me much heart TBH, I wont rush back, like every other time. (Maybe)

Your water intoxication link at the time didn't really make me think too much, however, knowing what I know now VS then, I believe that the infection I have, has been brewing for a while , the drinking and drinking of liquids I believe was a by product of the infection and then added to that I might well have suffered mild WI.

I learn a little more every day, I got by from beating the crap outta myself day in day out, but the more I learn, the more efficient I become, at everything , still got a LONG ways to go yet tho.

Gaz


----------



## gb155 (3 May 2011)

Browser said:


> You have the "pulse and heart rate of an athlete"
> 
> Shame it's a crown green bowls world *champion *



Champion ? That will ding-Dang-Do For me


----------



## Moodyman (3 May 2011)

Our work runs a free health check and the the nurse checked mine a few months back.

The readings were so low that she thought the machine was faulty. She got another machine and the results were the same. I had a rest heartbeat of 54 - athletes are in the 40-60 zone and 'normal' people are typically high 60s and above.

I was dead chuffed.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2011)

Moodyman said:


> Our work runs a free health check and the the nurse checked mine a few months back.
> 
> The readings were so low that she thought the machine was faulty. She got another machine and the results were the same. I had a rest heartbeat of 54 - athletes are in the 40-60 zone and 'normal' people are typically high 60s and above.
> 
> I was dead chuffed.


At one time, I was checking my RHR regularly and discovered that mine was really low. I was slim at the time and very fit. As soon as I put weight on and did less exercise, it went back up. I also found that being ill could add 30-plus bpm to it.

What I couldn't understand was why my pulse rate at rest was always exactly 40 bpm, never 41 or 39 or some other number. Later, I discovered that my heart rate monitor only went down to 40 bpm. It simply would not display a lower figure. I bought a different monitor and discovered that my RHR was typically 33 or 34 bpm!

That would be lying down in bed when I first woke up and when I was fully relaxed. Sitting upright raised it to about 40 bpm and any kind of movement or thinking about anything stressful would add quite a few more bpm to the figure.

I think I should probably get a medical bracelet made with my RHR engraved on it. I don't want a paramedic zapping my heart if I get knocked out in some minor accident and they think my heart is packing up!


----------



## rusky (3 May 2011)

Did you tell her you used to weigh 39st?!?


----------



## potsy (3 May 2011)

Are you sure she said athlete and not darts player Gaz?


----------



## gb155 (3 May 2011)

rusky said:


> Did you tell her you used to weigh 39st?!?



Nahhhh, was too busy looking for the sink to throw up in


----------



## gb155 (3 May 2011)

potsy said:


> Are you sure she said athlete and not darts player Gaz?



You & Me + Chunal = The Result Of Who The Real Man Round Here Is


----------



## Tynan (3 May 2011)

me too

and an enlarged left ventricle and low blood pressure

so it's not necessarily all good


----------



## gb155 (5 May 2011)

ColinJ said:


> A very good point. Knowing Gaz's determination and how frustrated he would be having to cut right back on the cycling, I'd almost bet on him _not_ doing that!
> 
> I'd go further. Gaz - don't train until you feel better, and then wait another 3 or 4 days to really let your body recover. Check your resting heart rate and wait for it to drop to it's normal level - it will _probably_ be elevated while you are ill.
> 
> ...





So im feeling APPROX 50% better, this is normally the time where I crack open the bike and smash 50 odd miles at an average of 90% MHR

and this time, I have not done that, my weight is stable, so thats one thing thats not stressing me, but I have to admit, I keep looking at my bikes, longing for them, this is the time where I REALLY need to avoid them, I just hope I can


----------



## zoxed (5 May 2011)

ColinJ said:


> ..I think I should probably get a medical bracelet made with my RHR engraved on it. I don't want a paramedic zapping my heart if I get knocked out in some minor accident and they think my heart is packing up!



Interesting point that, I never thought about it (my complete resting pulse is around 43/45).

Anyone with medical / first aid experience care to comment on how a paramedic would interpret a low heart rate (say 35-50bpm) ?


----------



## Rob3rt (5 May 2011)

In combination with a blood pressure measurement and a short period of observation they would likely deduce either that your HR is fine, or at the very least stable, which is enough for them to deal with you and get you to hospital where more thorough investigations will be carried out.


----------



## gb155 (5 May 2011)

Good points made there considering my RHR is now between 36 and 39 BMP


----------



## Bman (5 May 2011)

37bpm just sitting here reading this thread


----------



## AhThisFeckinThing (21 Jun 2011)

I'm glad I saw this, I feel a bit better now. Last march I was diagnosed with a chronic liver condition (Not through alcohol, weight, smoking. "I'm afraid your one of the unlucky ones"). I was told to exercise. I hadn't done in years, which is probably why I got the condition. My pulse at the start was 72. After loads of commuting and about 2750 miles in, I have virtually cured myself (Big relief). My pulse though is 51, I know its nowhere near the lowest but its quite a bit for me. I don't feel too bothered and it is reassuring to think I now have a stronger heart etc. But checking on a health website (C4). It also mentioned dizziness. The odd time when I get up of the sofa, its a bit quick and I get that dizzy feeling. I never get it anywhere else, even when exhausted on the bike. Does this sound fairly normal for a freak like moi javascript:void(0);


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2011)

AhThisFeckinThing said:


> But checking on a health website (C4). It also mentioned dizziness. The odd time when I get up of the sofa, its a bit quick and I get that dizzy feeling. I never get it anywhere else, even when exhausted on the bike. Does this sound fairly normal for a freak like moi


It is quite common when fit. I suffered from it quite a lot when I was. Explanation here.


----------



## gb155 (21 Jun 2011)

AhThisFeckinThing said:


> I'm glad I saw this, I feel a bit better now. Last march I was diagnosed with a chronic liver condition (Not through alcohol, weight, smoking. "I'm afraid your one of the unlucky ones"). I was told to exercise. I hadn't done in years, which is probably why I got the condition. My pulse at the start was 72. After loads of commuting and about 2750 miles in, I have virtually cured myself (Big relief). My pulse though is 51, I know its nowhere near the lowest but its quite a bit for me. I don't feel too bothered and it is reassuring to think I now have a stronger heart etc. But checking on a health website (C4). It also mentioned dizziness. The odd time* when I get up of the sofa, its a bit quick and I get that dizzy feeling*. I never get it anywhere else, even when exhausted on the bike. Does this sound fairly normal for a freak like moi



I get it all the time now TBH


----------



## AhThisFeckinThing (21 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the link, very reassuring. I'll try slow-motion when getting off settee


----------



## Garz (22 Jun 2011)

Ahh big C to the rescue with his fountain of knowledge!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Jun 2011)

When I went to get my asthma inhalers replaced the Sri Lankan quack insisted on taking my blood pressure and pulse. Twice. He solemnly intoned Gaz's phrase "You have the heart rate and blood pressure of an athlete" he then leant forward and prodded me in the tummy "but I am thinking you have the spare tyre of a Mr Michelin." 

My how we larfed.


----------



## Herzog (23 Jun 2011)

GregCollins said:


> When I went to get my asthma inhalers replaced the Sri Lankan quack insisted on taking my blood pressure and pulse. Twice. He solemnly intoned Gaz's phrase "You have the heart rate and blood pressure of an athlete" he then leant forward and prodded me in the tummy "but I am thinking you have the spare tyre of a Mr Michelin."
> 
> My how we larfed.



GPs are usually so serious. It's always "you got", "you've got x months to live", or "how long's that been there?" I wish more would be willing with witty, off-the-cuff one liners! I'd go more often!


----------



## Davidc (23 Jun 2011)

I've had low BP for as long as it's been measured, and the dizzyness when standing up etc. is a typical consequence. I can also get that when I stop exercising suddenly, which causes a dip in BP. Trafic lights at the top of a hill are a good place for that.

Despite it being well documented on my medical notes it still causes surprise among nurses and others that someone with CHD and a few other things has low BP and below average RHR. The response, apart from a couple of people who I see regularly, is always "but people with your conditions always have high BP and RHR".

As far as I can work out the issue is really that the majority of the population is unfit and lacking exercise, so that the typical measurements that medical people see are in fact those of people who are only healthy in the sense that their poor physical state hasn't damaged them yet!

It was made very clear to me 3 years ago that the reason I was alive and reasonably well was that I was much fitter and stronger than most of the population (and that's down to cycling and little else!) which only says to me that most people are in very poor shape, because by my standards I was unfit and out of condition at the time.

To all those above whose BP, RHR etc. are below average I'd say good on you - you're the ones whose bodies are the way they should be, not the rest of the sample making up the average, and if you have heart or other problems you're likely to be much better off than the sedentary, inactive, and unfit majority would be with the same problems! (Unless of course the paramedic tries to defibrillate you, as ColinJ fears!).


----------



## 2old2care (24 Jun 2011)

While in hospital with my leg in plaster from the ankle to my crotch, the nurse took my blood pressure and heart rate, my heart rate was 48 and my blood pressure was 200 over 97!! she turned round to look at me in disbelief, and I just smiled!!! 
Four years later a lot unfitter and being treated for high blood pressure my gp took my bp and hr, my hr was 52 and my bp 115/75, was my high bp keeping my hr low???


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Jun 2011)

I really hope it was not 200/97


----------



## vickster (24 Jun 2011)

I have low BP (run around 100/70), used to be normal-high when I smoked, was much fatter and did no exercise  However, then I had no symptoms, now I get dizzy almost every time I stand up. Very annoying and confuses my colleagues when I grab hold of a piece of furniture! Had lots of blood tests, everything else is normal. And it's not like I am not still overweight and somewhat unfit! My GP says basically it is just low for my size, hence the symptoms!

Nothing can be done except stay hydrated and stand up slowly, I have also switched from Cheese & Onion to Ready Salted


----------



## Arsen Gere (27 Jun 2011)

My doc says I have the foot of an athlete.


----------



## gb155 (28 Jun 2011)

TheMadCyclist said:


> You might want to rephrase that.



nahhhhhh


----------

